# Extending Gallery Embed Code?



## bodieq (Nov 7, 2018)

Hey friends!

I am very much loving Lightroom CC in many ways. Mostly, what I love is the ability to have a truly universal photo system that exists everywhere. Alas, my question.

Now that I can have one album act as the “home” for a certain group of photos, and I can create and share that galley right from where it is, I am beginning to use the provided embed code on my WordPress website where I m building a family timeline. The embeds work fine, but I would like to tweak them. For example:

1) I would love to be able to embed a galley, not just a slideshow
2) I would love to be able to randomize the slideshow photos instead of having them play in the same sequence
3) I would love to have a full screen option for the slideshow

Anyone else used the embedding code from Lightroom CC?

Thanks!


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 7, 2018)

I suspect it's not widely used because it doesn't have much flexibility, so it's just one collection, only the slideshow, no obvious options. But as you mention Wordpress, take a look at the embed code that is generated.


```
<div class='lr_embed' style='position: relative; padding-bottom: 50%; height: 0; overflow: hidden;'><iframe id='iframe' src='https://lightroom.adobe.com/embed/shares/ffxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/slideshow?background_color=%23191919&color=%23cccdcd' frameborder='0'style='width:100%; height:100%; position: absolute; top:0; left:0;' ></iframe></div>
```

If you know your HTML and CSS, there's stuff you can do. So the background  colour %23cccdcd might be %23ffffff .  One could probably create more CSS to change  things, but it's a bit of an effort and it would be so great if Adobe would just publish an API.

John


----------



## bodieq (Nov 7, 2018)

@johnbeardy Thanks for the reply

I have already done what you suggested, play with the background colors, etc. It's not a big deal. The way I am building my site has the embedded slideshow with a button to go to the Lightroom published gallery page in a new window. Kind of clunky, but not a big deal.

Agreed that an API would be awesome!


----------



## braver (Apr 9, 2019)

How do you get the embed code?  Is it coming from a desktop version?  Don’t see it on iOS...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2019)

Go to Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom, select the gallery and go to the Sharing tab and you'll see the embed code there.


----------



## braver (Apr 10, 2019)

Thank you so much Victoria!  I find it surprising that the embed link is not shown in Lr CC Mac/Windows/iOS.  But at least I can get it on the web now!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 10, 2019)

The web interface still leads the way on the web based stuff. The settings are gradually getting added to the other apps a few at a time, so maybe one day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

